# iRig Recorder brings high quality audio recordings to Android



## editor (Jan 9, 2013)

Apple has been miles ahead when it comes to sound recording on iOS devices, but this is great news for Android users. 

The app comes out at the end of the month and you can hook up clip on stereo mics/ XLR mics via their accessories. 








http://www.wirefresh.com/audio-irig...lity-sound-recording-to-the-android-platform/


----------



## elbows (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes I've recently started getting some iRig kit for my ipad and its nice to see some of their wares coming to android.

Should probably note that the ones they are bringing to android seem to be the ones that use the line-in thats built into your device via the headphone socket, so some aspects of the quality will be determined by your device. I'm not sure why they havent brought their guitar input to android yet. Although I note that they've just announced a new one for the ipad that uses the dock connector rather than the standard audio in, to improve on the quality of the old one which was not as good as some of the competition, so perhaps thats why.


----------



## Mr Smin (Jan 10, 2013)

elbows said:


> Should probably note that the ones they are bringing to android seem to be the ones that use the line-in thats built into your device via the headphone socket, so some aspects of the quality will be determined by your device.


 Is that line-in standard on android? I have two samsung devices and I'd never heard of it.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 10, 2013)

Mr Smin said:


> Is that line-in standard on android? I have two samsung devices and I'd never heard of it.


It's your headphone jack.


----------



## Mr Smin (Jan 10, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> It's your headphone jack.


I've been googling and not found any mention of it. It's a bit niche but still surprising they don't trumpet it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 10, 2013)

Electrets always seem to need the 20db mic boost on soundcards.
Their output is quite high, but not _*that*_ high ...

I was all set to experiment with an external mic shortly ..

I tried a free sound recorder a while back and was chuffed to capture a woodpecker from several hundred yards.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 10, 2013)

Mr Smin said:


> I've been googling and not found any mention of it. It's a bit niche but still surprising they don't trumpet it.


A line-in is music technology speak for any sound input jack. It's not specialist or niche. 



elbows said:


> <snip>t the ones they are bringing to android seem to be the ones that use the line-in thats built into your device via the headphone socket<snip>


 
This means that the android devices use the headphone jack as an input. Thus:


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2013)

Mr Smin said:


> Is that line-in standard on android? I have two samsung devices and I'd never heard of it.


It's how hands free headphones work.


----------



## Mr Smin (Jan 11, 2013)

editor said:


> It's how hands free headphones work.


obvious when you put it like that. duh

stuff_it: when I said niche I meant only a minority of users will be plugging a proper mic in


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2013)

It still hasn't appeared yet but I emailed them and they assured me it's 'coming soon.'  

Meanwhile, here's some music apps for Android:
http://www.musicradar.com/news/tech/the-best-android-music-making-apps-in-the-world-today-276167/16

*yes, I know there's a far better choice on iOS


----------

